# My American Fantail Babies



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Black Saddle. This is the 1st baby from the Black Saddle Cock that I got from member 'PattersonK'. Mom is a Red Saddle.










This little one looks to be Black. Dad is Black, Mom is Blue Check










One White, and not sure what the other is going to be yet - 2 colors. Dad is Black and Mom is Blue Check also.










Have one more dark colored baby, but Dad wouldn't let me take a picture


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful little things, congrats.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

wooow

So Beautiful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is nice seeing well fed babies!.... I have two I had to take in last evening.. small guys from two different nests one is a black saddle fan like yours the other is a mix.. a full crop looks very nice to me right now..lol..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love their little stubby tails at this age (baby #1).


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

